# Pie's Siamese Cube tutorial



## piemaster (Aug 27, 2009)

Intro: Welcome to pie's roux-based siamese cube tutorial! This is my first tutorial ever so any constructive critisism appreciated! 

Overview: Okay, so well, the first block is already done, so then you build the right block, then you fix the corners doing a 2 gen OLL algorithm. Then you just fix the rest with M and U moves.

Step 1: Make the right block. Since you already try to retstrict your moves to M, R, and U moves in a normal roux solve this should be easy.

Step 2: Now, for the corners,






Sune: R U R' U R U2' R'




Anti-Sune: R U2 R' U' R U' R' 




Bruno: R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R




Chameleon: (U') R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R (two anti sunes)




Thingy : R U R' U R U' R' UR U2 R'

You'll see that there's no permutation to do. I guess you don't have to do it since you technically never mess the first "1x3x3 block"

Step 3: Solve 4a and 4b normally as you would in a roux solve.

Step 4: You can do step 4c with these special algorithms. Should be easy to memorize since there are only M and U moves as roux specializes in them. 

Conclusion: Whoo, that took quite some time to put together. I hope at least one person decides to use it. Now, a few things, I DO NOT recommend gluing two cubes together as Thrawst says to do. Do what Lancetheblueknight says to do instead, and make two "special" pieces by gluing two edge pieces together. Sorry if another siamese cube method like this is out there somewhere.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 27, 2009)

the OLL case is called Bruno. roux method is very good on Siamese cubes


----------



## piemaster (Aug 27, 2009)

Ohh, thanks, I'll edit it.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 27, 2009)

the the last oll on the list can be done much faster with 2 anti sunes. (U') R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R

oh and your missing an OLL, do the alg above to set it up. I just use the inverse to solve it 2 gen.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 27, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> the the last oll on the list can be done much faster with 2 anti sunes. (U') R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R
> 
> oh and your missing an OLL, do the alg above to set it up. I just use the inverse to solve it 2 gen.



He also forgot doublesune: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

and the L case : Sune U2 Antisune


----------



## piemaster (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't forget, I was still uploading.  I'll get them up as soon as possible.


----------

